# Sea sick??



## waruikazi (Jan 29, 2012)

This fella looks like he is having a serious spew! The boatr must be rocking a bit much for him lol.

My Mum just moved out to Numbulwar, which is an East Arnhem community, and took these pictures on her first morning out there. Her caption was 'I wonder if he got away?'


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 29, 2012)

Here we go. There'll be tears!


----------



## JasonL (Jan 29, 2012)

I think he was let go on a bed of coals, a good feed for all in that one.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 29, 2012)

Everyone has to eat. Have you blokes up in NT tasted sea turtle, if so what's it like..


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 29, 2012)

I've tasted it. It is white with a kinda green sheen to it.
I thought it was tough and horrible. But then the people who cooked it would have
eaten the best bits themselves so it's hard to say.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 29, 2012)

Some of the best tasting bush tucker IMO, right up there next to echidna. Sounds like you ate a bit of fat, Darlyn, was anyone smirking or looking skyward while you were chew, chew, chewing! The cooked meat turns a nice "beef brown". Just don't get the green slime on you or your clothes cause you'll smell like fish for a week!

Lucky Mum, Gordo!!


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 29, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Some of the best tasting bush tucker IMO, right up there next to echidna. Sounds like you ate a bit of fat, Darlyn, was anyone smirking or looking skyward while you were chew, chew, chewing! The cooked meat turns a nice "beef brown". Just don't get the green slime on you or your clothes cause you'll smell like fish for a week!
> 
> Lucky Mum, Gordo!!



Ha ha I would say you are probably correct!
They also had a bucket of prawns sitting in the sun going off to make blutcha. A chilli
paste. Rotten prawns can taste good, who knew?


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 29, 2012)

I've hunted for sea turtles but never eaten it, keen to have a go though.

I tried long neck, i thought it was pretty disgusting TBH and then i was smelly for a day. The locals love it to the point that if they hear the turtles are moving around a certain area they'll drive a few hundred km to catch them. Apparently the favourite bit is bread dipped in the juice left inside the shell after everything has been eaten.



Darlyn said:


> Ha ha I would say you are probably correct!
> They also had a bucket of prawns sitting in the sun going off to make blutcha. A chilli
> paste. Rotten prawns can taste good, who knew?



Or you ate a flipper lol.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 29, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Or you ate a flipper lol.



Wouldn't surprise me, why show balanders how yummy it is, they'll start eating them too and
there will be less for them : )


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm with you, Gordo, Long-necks and the like taste like mud IMO, and not much meat, either! Don't let this put you off having a taste of Sea Turtle, though. Another top tucker is, dare I say , Dugong, especially cooked in it's own fat


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 29, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I'm with you, Gordo, Long-necks and the like taste like mud IMO, and not much meat, either! Don't let this put you off having a taste of Sea Turtle, though. Another top tucker is, dare I say , Dugong, especially cooked in it's own fat



I've heard that dugong is the shiznit! Just like a salty pig a few mates recon, dunno that i could hunt one but i'd be happy to eat one.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 29, 2012)

I didnt like sea turtle or dugong TBH. Loved goanna and file snake though. Slow cooked ground oven wallaby is good!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 29, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> I didnt like sea turtle or dugong TBH. Loved goanna and file snake though. Slow cooked ground oven wallaby is good!



I've had croc and Roo but being from Sydney we don't get much bush tucker down this way, is goanna and snake white flesh?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 29, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> I've had croc and Roo but being from Sydney we don't get much bush tucker down this way, is goanna and snake white flesh?



If your in Sydney, your better off eating cow! I found goanna to be like eating an old boot, reminded me of carp chewingum (not that I've ever had carp flavoured chewingum). Luckily, my partner's totem is a water Goanna, so we don't eat them ! Yes, white flesh, at least the goanna.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 29, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> I've had croc and Roo but being from Sydney we don't get much bush tucker down this way, is goanna and snake white flesh?



Farmed croc is quite nice, but i don't like wild croc. Big stinky water bags is all they are.


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 29, 2012)

Both white flesh, we used to eat plenty of goanna tail before the toads arrived. Wouldnt dream of it now. I'm just happy to see one.
My students from the rural area used to bring the tails from the big ones they shot for raiding their chook pens.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 29, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> I didnt like sea turtle or dugong TBH. Loved goanna and file snake though. Slow cooked ground oven wallaby is good!



I find the wallabies up here just a little too strong. You can still smell it on you the next day... Yaste is OK on the young ones but all the worms in the flesh put me off.



SteveNT said:


> Both white flesh, we used to eat plenty of goanna tail before the toads arrived. Wouldnt dream of it now. I'm just happy to see one.
> My students from the rural area used to bring the tails from the big ones they shot for raiding their chook pens.



I thought the livers were meant to be the best bit?


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 29, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Farmed croc is quite nice, but i don't like wild croc. Big stinky water bags is all they are.



I reckon farmed croc just tastes like tough chicken (hardly surprising cos thats what they eat)
I quite like wild croc tho, kinda salt watery fishy flavour.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 29, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I reckon farmed croc just tastes like tough chicken (hardly surprising cos thats what they eat)
> I quite like wild croc tho, kinda salt watery fishy flavour.



I suppose it depends where you get them. The one i tried was a 4m billabong buck lol.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 29, 2012)

Same as barra I guess, I only eat salt water caught. But then I'm spoilt
with yummy fish : )


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Gordo, How is the local birds go for a feed?
I have heard that white ibis taste like rubbery mud but the good old Brush Turkey is very nice though can be chewy?


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 29, 2012)

Magpie Goose is superb (which is why they disappeared from the southern states 100 years ago).
Brush turkey is fabulous too but I dont knock them down any more, numbers are definately declining.
Whistling duck is good and I'm told spoonbill is very tasty too.


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 29, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Magpie Goose is superb (which is why they disappeared from the southern states 100 years ago).
> Brush turkey is fabulous too but I dont knock them down any more, numbers are definately declining.
> Whistling duck is good and I'm told spoonbill is very tasty too.




Thanks Steve, how are they prepared? On the coals, spit or oven job? Either way the mouths watering but will have to settle for chicken though.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 29, 2012)

I've heard the black ibis go alright and yeah, heard nothing but good things about the plains turkeys. But the things some of the countrymen eat and think are delicious would turn any white guy green lol. Like wallaby stomach...

Most birds just get plucked, rib cage cut out and then put down on hot coals or cut up and done in foil. Most of the bigger animals are done in a ground oven (like a hungi).


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 29, 2012)

Im so glad i read this thread after i went out for lunch!  eewww, ewwww & ewwww is all i can say! 

I was once tricked into eating emu.......i now rarely eat meat at all!


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha ha maggie goose is good in a webber!


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2012)

I reckon lace moniter tastes like a cross between chicken and fish and is chewy as.
Farmed croc allright, and so is roo sausage but its a dry impacting meat lol!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 29, 2012)

cement said:


> I reckon lace moniter tastes like a cross between chicken and fish and is chewy as.



How could you eat one of my "special people"!! (just kidding).


----------



## longqi (Feb 1, 2012)

Had a go at most of these with varying degrees of enjoyment
Tried to BBQ a possum in NZ
Now that was a bad idea
Almost as bad as roasted swamp hen
Feral cat was bloody awful but have eaten cat in Manado Sulawesi and it was way good
There is a snake called ular pelangi or sunbeam snake
grows in rice paddies semi aquatic
staple food item in some areas
gorgeous snake but not bad taste either

my better 9/10ths is Dyak so tried a fair bit of their tucker

live mangrove worms would have to be by far the worst gastronomical delight I ever chowed down on
like inhaling someone elses phlegm


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 1, 2012)

while up at northern terrotory last year, I tried the croc & it was surprisingly very tasty! NOW i got served camel up there and it tasted like a mouth full of B.O / wet rag in one. YYYYUUUUUUKKKKKKK


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 1, 2012)

longqi said:


> live mangrove worms would have to be by far the worst gastronomical delight I ever chowed down on
> like inhaling someone elses phlegm



They don't even look good to eat yet most blackfellas I've met seem to love them; glad I was never tempted, thanks for the head up!


----------



## MathewB (Feb 1, 2012)

I had an emu pie, was pretty good. 

I'd try Kangaroo and stuff be we don't really get it, except on Kangaroo Island it was on the menu in the restaurant


----------



## heyitsphil (Feb 1, 2012)

I think im getting sea sick reading this thread!! haha yuck!


----------



## TreeHugger (Feb 2, 2012)

If people are going to eat these guys make their death quick, and dont let them suffer in the sun!.. on a boat... where it can see its beautiful ocean.. That's all i'm saying. If its in the culture to eat it.. go for it.. just don't be CRUEL about it... sheesh. humanity people!
...... wouldnt you want your meat tasty and tender... isnt it the same as with cows, if they are stressed when they die their muscles tighten up and they dont taste as good? But thats just me!


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 2, 2012)

MathewB said:


> I had an emu pie, was pretty good.
> 
> I'd try Kangaroo and stuff be we don't really get it, except on Kangaroo Island it was on the menu in the restaurant



We eat kangaroo all the time, we buy it from Woolies.
Ha ha Longqi Steve reckons mangrove worms taste like a condom full of sand.
Some country men reckon they cure hangover. I'll pass, I'd rather have a hangover


----------



## longqi (Feb 2, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> We eat kangaroo all the time, we buy it from Woolies.
> Ha ha Longqi Steve reckons mangrove worms taste like a condom full of sand.
> Some country men reckon they cure hangover. I'll pass, I'd rather have a hangover



Skippy stew or skippy tail soup
yummy stuff

I dont dare ask where he tasted a condom full of sand
For the sake of my nightmares please dont answer

But if the fish arent biting those worms get them on the chew

by the by
seems only the legs of cane toads contain traces of nasty stuff
bufo back steak burger anyone


----------



## serpentine (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi so if so called traditional people want to eat traditional tucker they should hunt with traditional methods. Bruce


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> They don't even look good to eat yet most blackfellas I've met seem to love them; glad I was never tempted, thanks for the head up!



I've eaten a few, just to impress a mob who dont know me. But they are hideous, a condom full of sand and mud!

Many very switched on people I know swear by it as an instant hangover cure. I'll stick to coffe, eggs and bacon thanks!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 5, 2012)

I had to log In, just to LOL at your last comment! So if you don't drink to excess, you don't have to swallow a mouthful of sandy condoms.....that's incentive enough for me!!


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

serpentine said:


> Hi so if so called traditional people want to eat traditional tucker they should hunt with traditional methods. Bruce



Hi What do you mean so called Bruce? I dont think you've spent much time in this part of the world mate? Do you kill your steak with a heavy spear? Or catch your fish in a trap? I dont think so. 

It's the sustainability that governs the catch rate. Dugong & turtles are not declining here and they are subject to "traditional" and "modern" hunting techniques. You will find habitat destruction is the big killer in Oz (mostly Qld) and population pressure in countries to the north.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

serpentine said:


> Hi so if so called traditional people want to eat traditional tucker they should hunt with traditional methods. Bruce



A lot of them do use spears for fishing etc. Can't see the difference tho.
Killed with a spear, killed with a gun, still dead!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 5, 2012)

serpentine said:


> Hi so if so called traditional people want to eat traditional tucker they should hunt with traditional methods. Bruce



Hi Bruce. Why do you think that?


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice lure Gordo : )


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 5, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Nice lure Gordo : )



Not a lure as such. If i am to change Bruce's thinking i need to know what his thinking is now.


----------



## serpentine (Feb 5, 2012)

I will have to think carfully how I answer these don't wont the bone pointed at me Bruce


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 5, 2012)

serpentine said:


> I will have to think carfully how I answer these don't wont the bone pointed at me Bruce



Don't worry, you don't give me a bone to point with 

It's not that hard. We just want to know your reasons for thinking the way you do.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't bite, Gordo! I've learned from experience (as I'm sure you have) you'll achive more banging your head against a brick wall (probably more fun, too).


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 13, 2012)

Clown alert!


----------



## serpentine (Feb 13, 2012)

Armidale that would be a place Ive been


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 13, 2012)

serpentine said:


> [deleted]
> hi i am a firm believer in if we don't farm it we should not eat it. So i only buy farmed fish,meat and vegies. Bruce



yawn


----------



## serpentine (Feb 13, 2012)

yawn to many plagans mate been there too whats the name of that river you all live in


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 13, 2012)

Hahahaha! I love it!

Richard i was about to warn you not to bite either. I think it's more fun this way, besides it took him 8 days to come up with that response hahahahaha.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for that Bobo, time for sleepy sleeps?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 13, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Thanks for that Bobo, time for sleepy sleeps?



I think he might need a mangrove worm in the morning.


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 13, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Thanks for that Bobo, time for sleepy sleeps?


Another 8 sleeps, enjoy the slumber. Fish on the menu tonight.... crap, it was not farmed...


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 13, 2012)

serpentine said:


> yawn to many plagans mate been there too whats the name of that river you all live in



It's the Plagan River, wot name your river?


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 13, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I think he might need a mangrove worm in the morning.



I'd give you three likes for that one Gordo but cant.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm sure somethign happened in this thread last night... but i just can't remember what it was.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 14, 2012)

I think all animals that can be eaten should be eaten (with moderation). We are on top of the food chain.


----------

